# Rabbits! Still doing ok



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

The spot I hunt has been getting some pressure this winter but seem to still be doing well,We took a very short walk because of the conditions, a foot of snow with a hard crust and knee deep snow drifts made it horrible for walking. we only covered about a mile and a half loop threw the area, we saw about 100 rabbits in that loop but because of the snow they heard use coming and where running way out ahead of use. we had plenty around 50-80 yards and about fifteen that held for use. and both the kids had fun,they both went threw 200 hundred rounds a piece, so they had fun and was ready to go home when we got back to the truck and so was I, we where all beat. Usually we do a three to four mile loop but not this trip.the snow drifts where so bad we had to hike a half mile just to get to the place we usually park.we are going to wait tell the snow melts a little before we go out again.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

We walked at least 10 miles Saturday. :lol: :wink: I personally saw 2 that jumped at 100 yards. I heard a few shots by the other guys in the group. We went 0 for 6-7. Chilli dogs were :O>>: But what a great time. 8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> We walked at least 10 miles Saturday. :lol: :wink: I personally saw 2 that jumped at 100 yards. I heard a few shots by the other guys in the group. We went 0 for 6-7. Chilli dogs were :O>>: But what a great time. 8)


We saw a camel too. It was at least 1,000 yards away.. I think it scared all the rabbits over to fish-n-fool's area. :?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

-/|\-


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> We walked at least 10 miles Saturday. :lol: :wink: I personally saw 2 that jumped at 100 yards. I heard a few shots by the other guys in the group. We went 0 for 6-7. Chilli dogs were :O>>: But what a great time. 8)


WOW! I give you an "A" for effort. A good spot to hunt jacks is hard to find and I have put allot of miles on the truck and these old legs trying to find them. This spot is a honey hole I have only taken my closest friends to and they had to give up there first born child for me to take them there. :mrgreen: but all have been great with keeping it secret and only going out there when I can go.It is literally a needle in a hay stack and when I found it I knew it would be good for years to come and it hasn't let me down.But the Hunt is only a little part,being out with my boys and friends is what it's all about. And I didn't say anything earlier but saw allot of coyote tracks so I think I am going to have to go out and do a few stands in the area. They are getting pretty thick. More track than I have ever seen.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

sawsman said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > We walked at least 10 miles Saturday. :lol: :wink: I personally saw 2 that jumped at 100 yards. I heard a few shots by the other guys in the group. We went 0 for 6-7. Chilli dogs were :O>>: But what a great time. 8)
> ...


Nothing like them **** camals to ruin a good hunting spot. :roll: I shot all of them when I first found this spot. :mrgreen:


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

proutdoors said:


> -/|\-


Didn't see any dancing chicken though? :?:


----------



## lamp_abi (Feb 26, 2010)

It does sound like a lot of fun. I'm sure you had a great time. It's a pity I don't get to see that many rabbits in my part of the world.


----------

